# Heute 19.30Uhr WDR Lokalzeit AC



## Hein (24. Juli 2002)

Thema: "Mountainbiker - Rowdys im Wald?".


----------



## jesusjones (24. Juli 2002)

kriege ich über sat nicht. wechselt doch jede woche,kann das sein? hier läuft gerade lokalzeit dortmund.... 

was gibts den zu berichten? erzähl doch mal bitte,ja?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (24. Juli 2002)

Es sind ...  20:42Uhr !!
Hab's verpasst!
Erzählt mal...


----------



## Hein (24. Juli 2002)

Die Lokalzeit hatte sich im Aachener Wald postiert.
Ein paar biker liessen sich beim biken abseits der Wege und durch Bäche filmen (ich denk mal, die wurden durchs TV-Team aufgefordert).
Ein jugendlicher Schwachmatiker berichtete von Bau- u. Schaufelaktionen im Wald  und legte noch eine medienwirksame Blockierbremsung ab.
Ein Reiter hats bei der Begegnung mit einem biker auf einem Reitweg leider geschmissen.
Ein Förster, der die geschotterten Wege als optimales Wegenetz für biker anpries und lachend belgische Kollegen mit dienstlichen Nagelbrettern erwähnte 
Fussgänger, die sich wohl nicht durch uns gestört fühlen 

Alles in allem vertrat jede Gruppe ihr eigenes Anspruchsdenken,  ohne auch nur den Versuch eines Ansprechens der anderen Interessengruppe im Sinne eines Konsens zu wagen.

Mein Fazit: Herr, wirf Hirn vom Himmel!!!

Einzig akzeptabel war nur das Auftreten des Wolfgang Raabes(hoffentlich richtig geschrieben)

@ Mio, als intimer Kenner der grenzüberschreitenden singletrails im Aachener Wald: Haben die Prattdrivers schon Erfahrungen mit den dienstlichen Nagelbrettern gemacht?


----------



## raymund (25. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hein Walker _
> *Die Lokalzeit hatte sich im Aachener Wald postiert.
> Ein paar biker liessen sich beim biken abseits der Wege und durch Bäche filmen (ich denk mal, die wurden durchs TV-Team aufgefordert).
> Ein jugendlicher Schwachmatiker berichtete von Bau- u. Schaufelaktionen im Wald  und legte noch eine medienwirksame Blockierbremsung ab.
> ...



wg. Nagelbretter:
Gibt`s den Schwalbe Marathon XR eigentlich auch schon als Stollenreifen?

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## THREE60 (25. Juli 2002)

die jungs von velo sollten sich mal nicht wundern wenns demnächst besuch vom Förster gibt. Wie konnten sich die Schwachmaten Karim und Co nur vor die Kamera zeren lassen?
Wie haben es die Trantüten von firebike eigentlich vor die Kamera geschafft? Ist da wohl versucht worden wem billige Werbezeit zuzuschassen.

Ralf


----------



## bikefish (26. Juli 2002)

hi hein,

thanx fuer deine positive einschaetzung des von mir gesagtem beim lokalzeit-trallalla im wald. ich heftig ueberrascht gewesen, dass der moderator immer wieder auf mich zukam, obwohl da unerwartet viele andere biker anwesend waren, die sicher gerne etwas gesagt haetten. leider liess der moderator die vermisste wirkliche diskussion nicht zu, denn er wollte eine harte konfrontation meiner ansicht nach vermeiden. das konnte den bikern letztendlich doch nur recht sein. im gegensatz zu reitern, spaziergaengern und der forstverwaltung besitzen wir (noch) keine lobby. wo waren eigentlich die hundebesitzerInnen?

noch ein wort zum foerster koch. ich finde, davon muesste es mehr geben. zwar haelt sich der mann nach aussen hin an seine vorgaben, aber eigentlich ist er super tolerant. ich bin mir sicher, er kennt die sprunghuegel des velo-umfelds, denn noch vor ein paar monaten gab's ganz in der naehe waldarbeiten. und das thema "dienstliche nagelbretter" in belgien ist quatsch. zumindest ist uns bisher keines begegnet. diese wuerden nicht nur auf mtb-reifen verheerend wirken sondern auch auf dackelpfoten und joggerfuesse. das kann sich keine gemeinde leisten - auch nicht in belgien ;-)

so ist erstmal alles beim alten geblieben. aber ich koennte mir vorstellen, dass vielleicht doch ein wenig mehr gegenseitige bewusstheit und toleranz unter allen waldbenutzerInnen eingelaeutet wurde...

bis bald im wald
wolfgang


----------



## pratt (26. Juli 2002)

> @ Mio, als intimer Kenner der grenzüberschreitenden singletrails im Aachener Wald: Haben die Prattdrivers schon Erfahrungen mit den dienstlichen Nagelbrettern gemacht?


Also ich fahre schon 10 Jahre im Grenzgebiet MTB so etwas habe ich noch nie gesehen und davon habe ich auch noch nie was gehört.
Das Förster (oder Jäger) feinste Singeltrails mit Baumstämmen zulegen das passiert schon mal.


Schade ich habe den Beitrag nicht gesehen.


----------



## Osti (16. August 2002)

also ich bin in Belgien einmal durch einen Krähenfuss gedonnert, der in einer Pfütze versteckt war. Weiss allerdings nicht wer den dort postiert hat. 

Osti


----------



## Tilman (4. November 2016)

jesusjones schrieb:


> kriege ich über sat nicht. wechselt doch jede woche,kann das sein? hier läuft gerade lokalzeit dortmund....
> 
> was gibts den zu berichten? erzähl doch mal bitte,ja?







 (Wiederholungssendung 04.11.2016 ~05:40)


----------

